# Nuclear waste train



## spoil9

So I have done a little research about different DODX cars that haul nuclear waste, but info on them is very limited. Does anyone here have more info?
All I can find is what google brings up.

http://southern.railfan.net/flat/cars/loads/dodx/dodx.html

Thanks.
- Will


----------



## tworail

Interesting request... and not surprising you didn't find alot of published information on them, given the sensitivity of the cargo involved. 

I did some digging, found a few things:

http://www.state.nv.us/nucwaste/states/us.htm










There is also a breakdown of specific state routes on that web page above as well. Nothing on equipment though..

http://www.nirs.org/radwaste/hlwtransport/mobilechernobyl.htm

A quote on how piggyback containers are being used:

Information on the shipment of high-level radioactive waste through Takoma Park, Maryland, December 15, 2004: The U.S. Department of Energy has targeted Takoma Park as a transportation route for high-level radioactive waste (HLRW) bound for its proposed national dump-site at Yucca Mountain, Nevada. The CSX railway, immediately next to the Takoma Metro Station, would carry up to nearly 2,000 “truck” containers (truck-sized containers loaded “piggy-back” upon train cars) and/or over 300 much larger “train” containers, of HLRW through town. A single accident or terrorist attack could release catastrophic amounts of radioactivity. Because the waste is so radioactive, emanating gamma radiation like a mobile x-ray machine that cannot be turned off, even “routine,” accident-free shipments would still deliver a potentially harmful radiation dose to innocent bystanders.

Some other images I found on Google:



















CP Rail Nuclear Waste Train:


----------



## spoil9

TR,
thanks for the post. The first two images I have also seen on google but since they are European I didn't pay much attention to them. The last one of the CP Rail locos I have not seen before. Most of what I have found was using SP locos with DODX flat cars and a DODX caboose.

Many years ago I saw an article in some train mag about how to custom build your own rolling stock. I wonder how hard it would be to build something like these cars cause I really doubt any of the major manufactures would be interested in producing such a car.


----------



## ontario mainline

not sure if these are what you are looking for, but found these on e-bay.
http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/_W0...mfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=19128


----------



## stationmaster

I don't know why, but I have this vision of a model train layout with a mushroom cloud hovering above it.


----------



## spoil9

ontario mainline said:


> not sure if these are what you are looking for, but found these on e-bay.
> http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/_W0...mfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=19128


Wow, had no clue you could model a nuclear waste plant in HO. That's almost a little scary to think about.


----------



## Salone

I'd like to see this when you've finished it! If you make a layout based in Colorado, you could go back and re-record the Atomic Train movie.


----------



## shaygetz

Looking forward to seeing your progress---don't forget the peaceniks, 60s wannabes and tree huggers chained to a fence or lying down blocking the road:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

spoil9 said:


> Wow, had no clue you could model a nuclear waste plant in HO. That's almost a little scary to think about.


It's amazing what you can do with a soda and mustard containers . And a pie plate?:laugh:


----------



## Mousermag

spoil9 said:


> So I have done a little research about different DODX cars that haul nuclear waste, but info on them is very limited. Does anyone here have more info?
> All I can find is what google brings up.
> 
> Department of Defense Nuclear Loads
> 
> Thanks.
> - Will


----------



## Mousermag

Here is an aerial photo of the nuclear expended core recycle facility in the Idaho desert from Google Earth. The long skinny building is where unused nuclear fuel is extracted for reuse. The rail yard directly to the north show some of the cars you may be interested in. Good luck on your project! Ken


----------



## highvoltage

In case you're not aware this is a 12 year old thread. And the original poster has not been on the board for over 3 years.


----------



## D&J Railroad

Thank you for pointing that out. I will discard and forget anything I thought was interesting about it.


----------



## T-Man

Here is an old thread on a waste car home built.


----------



## highvoltage

D&J Railroad said:


> Thank you for pointing that out. I will discard and forget anything I thought was interesting about it.


What's with the snark? I was only pointing out that this was an old thread. Some people see the Recommended Reading section and reply, thinking that it is an active thread. Meanwhile some, if not most, of the participants are no longer on the board. If you like something, good. If not, move on.


----------

